# Home made root tone for starting and rooting plants



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I treat anything posted on eHow with a great deal of skepticism. Ehow is a unit of Demand Media's "content farm" and they simply throw anything on their pages to capture eyeballs (i.e. advertising dollar$$). They really don't care if its accurate or not. More on that here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demand_Media

If you want to use honey as part of a rooting tonic, I suggest reading this instead: http://extension.oregonstate.edu/linn/sites/default/files/plant_prop.pdf


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What a waste of honey. I rather buy the root tone powder or the
gel to root my plants. Ebay has them too.


----------

